# Oakly, Stop Scaring Me!



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Aw, come on Dad, I landed ok, didn't I? ;-)


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

agile like a cat! beautiful pics.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW - I would be totally GRAY!!!!! - Love your pics!!!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That would freak me out! I witnessed my first Golden attempt to go airborne launching himself off a retaining wall the contractor had not replaced a fence he took down. I screamed Noooooooo and if Toby did what Oakly did, I'd be doing the same thing!

Great photos! I'm glad he is ok.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you sure there isn't a billy goat in his genes somewhere down the line? I would've been freaked out as well.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

*breath of relief at the last pic*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

FinnTastic said:


> Are you sure there isn't a billy goat in his genes somewhere down the line? I would've been freaked out as well.


I think there is definitely some billy goat in there! LOL!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

solid as an oak !! but have had me worried too


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, is he daring. Brady is such a baby, he would never try to attempt that. Now MacKenzie - that is a different story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, as my husband always says, he's just trying to keep your blood flowing..........

Awesome picture!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your fur son is crazy!!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Such daredevils you have. 

It looks like he made it down quite gracefully I must say.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think he needs to take up agility


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well.... dogs will be dogs.... Oakly looks like he is trying to give Dad a grey hair or 2..lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a great sequence of shots. But I think he's going easy on his old dad, you've posted other pictures of him on top of the rocks so high it was heart stopping just looking at the still shots of him coming off them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yowza! He's surely an athletic dog. Nice landing!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! He makes it look so easy! Great pictures!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Is that ice or water?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ian'sgran said:


> Is that ice or water?


 That is pure ice, hence my fear. :doh:


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Boys will be boys  It's nice that he had a safe landing...and that you had your camera with you. Annie would have stopped on the way down to eat a chunk of ice. It is her favorite treat. We've had a couple of scary moments because the snow drifts have been as tall as our fence--Annie could almost just walk over it if she wanted to. But then again, the treats are in the house, and she wouldn't want to leave those. Great pictures!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, you tell that youngster that ice and doggie bodies are never a good combo! Great photos, though you should've turned the camera on yourself so we could watch your hair turn grey!!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Let's see you do the same thing!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

good grief! My heart was beating so fast just LOOKING at these pics!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG..!!! If either of mine did that, I would be requiring a change of underwear...


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, bring on the brown pants buster great pics though


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what great shots of Oakly! I'm glad there is nothing like that around here because I think my boy might try the same thing. He is very adventurous....


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like you have one of those golden retriever/ mountain goat hybrid dogs.  Great pics.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! He's not a golden, he's a cat!  Ahah, stop scaring your dad like that Oakly!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The second photo is especially amazing. Great athletics, Oakley!


----------

